# Help required - Shurflo Diaphram Water Pump problems



## carol

The van has been winterised and today we got it out ready to take for its MOT and service.

Upon filling with water to prime the pump, we found that the pump runs but no water comes out.

Duncan has tried: 

1 Disconnected inlet and outlet pipes from pump and blown threw them 

2 Cleared and washed out filter

3 Checked all taps were down, several times, up and down 

4 The main drain valve and the boiler drain valve moved up and down several times to make sure they were sealed correctly.

5 Dismantled pump and checked diaphram was OK, can see no holes and it appears OK

Water tank is 40% full.

No water is coming through the glass pot on the filter on inlet side of the pump

All connections appear to be tight 


Has anyone any further thoughts on what to try please?

Carol


----------



## Roger7webster

suction valves may have stuck. Try running pump with a flooded suction. ie temp suction hose with a funnel and poor in water and see if it pumps. 
Replacement diaphragm and valve kit is readily available, less than £15 last time I bought one 
Hope this helps 
Roger


----------



## carol

Thanks Roger, but if diaphram looks OK why would I need a new one.... I can see no holes...

Carol

Will pass this on to Duncan

Cheers

Edited: Don't think he quite understands this - but is still thinking...

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Roger7webster

The problem is more likely to be the suction valve but as the kit comes complete with diaphragm and valves you may as well replace the lot whilst its stripped down. Thats assuming you cant fix it!!
Ring me if you need more info 01449612908
Roger


----------



## josieb

Carol It sounds the same as what has just happened to me. The fresh water dump valve had not seated properly causing air to be sucked in. The grey miserable one just spun the valve handle round and round and listened to the air being sucked in when it stopped he had a good seal.


----------



## carol

Roger,

Can you please advise again, we have tracked a new pump available at Martins in Exeter, which we can pick up on our way down to Plymouth tomorrow for its MOT and service.

No one seems to stock the service kit, so have searched onlined, and founda diaphram kit and a valve kit.... do I need both of these, one was £34+ the other £11+

Carol


----------



## ColinC

Carol, are you sure it is not a sticking drain valve as suggested by Josieb? I had that problem several times on our previous Rapido. The lever works OK, but the plunger stays seized in the open position and had to be coaxed down manually and with a bit of WD 40. Hope you get the problem resolved soon.

Colin


----------



## carol

Colin it drains fine - and Duncan moved it around as Rapido had shown us back last year.... strange but who knows why suction valves give up....

Carol


----------



## carol

Update. Bought new pump £79.99 from Martins of Exeter

Got to Vospers changed pump. Easy enough garage crimped ends for us but exactly same problem

Mechanic came and checked he couldn't see any problem

Duncan just tried one more thing removed the filter and connected direct to pump. It works. Why any ideas. 

Carol


----------



## DJP

> Duncan just tried one more thing removed the filter and connected direct to pump. It works. Why any ideas.


The filter bowl must have a hairline crack in it allowing the pump to draw air rather than water. These thing are almost impossible to drain down in winter. They freeze, expand and crack.


----------



## carol

*Update to water pump and MOT problems*

Yes - I know - I did know about fog lights and forgot about it

We booked in JANUARY the mh into Vospers in Plymouth who have had the mdotorhome 3 times for various things, recalls and services, so they 'knew' it, or thought they did.

Drove down on Tues afternoon, stopped the night on forecourt ready for them to start at 0800 in the morning.

Went through it with them as to what was due to be done, reminded them that the speedo is in kms not miles, for the MOT, and we were LHD.... and to check any recalls on the system.

Off we went with the message to be back between 2-3pm. We got back just after 2pm, to discover they hit problems...... fog light..... it was on wrong side..... I recall changing it on the Hymer and the lights.... but as far as we knew the Fiat lights were not set left or right as such at all..... anyway the major problem was that the MOT ramp couldn't accept our motorhome as the wheelbase was too long..... and they were trying to find one that could.... earliest was 8th May ----- too late for DVLA (1st May) and we were on Eurotunnel on 29th April..

We thought we were well organised..... yeh.... anyway Plymouth Citybus were/are able to squeeze us in on Monday afternoon - so now we have to go back down on Monday - first them Vospers where they will sort out the rear fog light/rear light, is it reversing, can't recall - its the white one anyway..... and then tape the lights properly, (and it is acceptable as they have printed out a page for us to take with us to Citybus just in case they challenge it).... and all should then be OK..... we hope.....

Bill for it all - not had it yet.... and I am going to argue (cause I like to) about having to come back down from Yeoford to Plymouth a second time as they knew the vehicle and should have arranged the MOT the same day.... so we want a mileage refund for our trouble......

Water pump - I think I said about the problem the day before we left about the pump..... water in tank, but no water coming through....pump running but not priming.... Duncan spent a couple of hours trying to solve it, but in the end decided he would have to get a new pump.

I phoned around 5pm on Monday night to find someone with one, Martins in Exeter had one, £79.99 which was on our way down, cheaper than Marquis and a £1 dearer than Chelstons in wrong direction....so no brainer.

Arrived at Plymouth on Tuesday late afternoon, Duncan changed pumps..... went like a dream - changing did anyway, exactly same problem..... Miles (the Receptionist) sent Lawrence out to look, as he was more their water man..... he was flumoxed too.... he didn't see anything wrong with the seal or the strainer.... and checked the wiring, etc. He had to go back to work, and by this time it was 9pm..... so we stopped and then suddenly Duncan says....I'll try one last thing.... and tried it without the strainer/filter..... and it worked.

Strainer obviously has a hairline crack in it, we can't see with naked eye, so new one ordered..... and we have a spare pump we didn't need to buy.....

JOYS OF MOTORHOME OWNERSHIP....

Carol

DJP was right....


----------



## peterandirene

This thread saved me the cost of a new pump, which would not have been needed!

Got m/h from storage to go away last week and was unable to prime pump. Decided to go anyway and look at later. First night at site came here and read this thread. Three minute later, pump primed, albeit without filter. Ordered a couple on line from Marcle Leisure (arrived before we got home).

Net result. My subs have been covered for next 8 years from this one thread.

Great stuff. :lol: 

Peter


----------



## raynipper

My French MOT on a RHD Citroen ZX imported and registered in France has had the rear fog light noted that it's on the 'wrong' side for ten years. 
It's never been a fail just noted.

Ray.


----------



## bjandlin

*watre pump*

Hello, 
Had a similar problem a few years ago.
Like you I stripped the pump, found nothing wrong, tried priming etc etc. Fitted a new pump to no avail.
Eventually found the problem to be a build up of chalk deposits getting pulled into the inlet from the tank & blocking it. Particularly after the tank was drained down. A descale & clearing the pipes cured it.Sold the old pump on to a very grateful man at a nice price !!
Barrie.


----------



## Rudderman

*pump*

Too late I know, but, Leisureshopdirect.com are selling the
Shurflo Trail King 7 Pump 20Psi 12V
for £47.50


----------



## n4ked

*Re: pump*



Rudderman said:


> Too late I know, but, Leisureshopdirect.com are selling the
> Shurflo Trail King 7 Pump 20Psi 12V
> for £47.50


These guys also for similar money

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Caravanstuff4u?_trksid=p4340.l2563


----------



## hayabura

thank you


----------

